# M-S Riverwatch outting/Meet 'n Greet



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm keeping an eye out for a firm date...

If the date works out I'll be there, I'll be coming from SW Mich. and have room for a rider if anyone wants to carpool.

Mitch


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I would say Saturday 9-25-04 is the firm date for this. Won't interfere with the guys who will be bow hunting the following weekend...

So, let's plan on the 25th and anyone interested can say yay or nay from here on out and I'll keep a running list of those who plan on Joining Caddis and I.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

We are going to be at a wedding in Saline on the 25th so I'll have to pass on the River Watch.


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey guys, I'm going to try and make it on the 25th as well, I hope we get a strong turnout. I'll see you there!


----------



## phlyphisher (Aug 15, 2001)

I will be driving in from Pittsburgh for this. 

By the way, pass info about the Riverwatch on to your fishing buddies or anyone else that you know that would care about this sort of thing. As someone said earlier, it would be nice to have as many watchers as possible.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I will not be able to do the 25th. I will be on vacation, but watching the kids for 4 days while my wife is gone. If it wasn't for the 7 month old I'd drag them down there, the girls would really enjoy it. Have a cold one and turn some steel for me. Sounds like a good time.

Let me know if anyone is interested in the 2nd. I lost my spot to deer hunt so will most likely be available.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I can do the 25th. It is Madi's B-Day though, so I'll need to be back in GR by 4pm or so.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

So far for 9-25-04:

1) Thousandcasts
2) Phlyphisher
3) TSS Caddis
4) M. Tonello (although he doesn't count because it's just another work day for him! j/k LOL!!)


For those attending, we should plan on meeting at the Kozy Kitchen around 7:30am or so, then heading to the watch after that...

Bring the rods...I imagine a few of us will make our way down the trails to Suicide at some point and try to pop a steelie or two out of the runs down there...


----------



## phlyphisher (Aug 15, 2001)

I'll have the boat for after-watch activities, too. 

We should pick up some fresh chum from the guys at the cleaning station.


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

9/25, 7:30 am, the Kozy Kitchen. I'll be there. Dave


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

My anniversary is 9/26, I don't think this will fly for me. I'll try to make the next weekend for the C.A.R.E. program.

Have fun and go get'um guys!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

1) Thousandcasts
2) Phlyphisher
3) TSS Caddis
4) M. Tonello 
5) Flannelfish


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Kudos to all of you!
5 is great but.......... you could use more for sure.
No way I can get over there, sorry.

For you Eastsiders, I am talking with Boehr on the possiblities of a CARE program here that I hope will become a year round program and include giving talks at Hunter Safety classes, trash dumping, and other factors concerning our sports.
I'll also be in touch with our local CO's here.
I'll post something by mid week.
I salute all of you who help out over there on the westside.
Great job!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey count me in... i will be staying near the pm but that is not a bad drive for me at all. Should be a good time, and meeting a few new faces would be nice.


----------



## feeshermann (Feb 7, 2002)

I usually do 1 or both days each weekend. I don't know if I'll be there for the outting because I might have some buddies coming up that weekend. I'll try to make it. The breakfast offer is way cool - I'll probably just see you guys on the river though. To everyone who can't make it that day - there are 2 other weekends that the Riverwatch is happening.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

At this point it looks like I'm in.


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

If i'm not working I might make it.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Tippy Dam is going to be a little for for me being that I'm on the east side of the state. If you or anyone else plans on doing something similar on the east side of the state, depending on the dates, you can be sure to count me in. 

Rich


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

BTT

3 weeks and counting. Any other takers?


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

I have the kids the 25th, Can do on the weekend of the 17th, if anyone is going to be there.


----------

